# Vostok Komandirskie, Has Arrived



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

*Caliber 2414*, hand-wound, date window, anti-shock balance wheel...........all the way from Italy.

Photos are a bit rushed as the watch only arrived today










It looks so much better in the flesh.










I found this interesting "ventilated" leather strap - haven't seen one before. They are really comfortable.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks good to me Bareges .........nice dial and cool shaped case.....

that strap may be of help to old sweaty wrists in the General forum

cheers

Graham


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks good,nice and understated.Enjoy


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice one Charles  . Hold onto it







.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you all for your comments.................it is a very comfortable watch that keeeps good time.

Definitely one to keep!!


----------

